# Triangle Acres Would Like To Introduce : TomTom



## muffntuf (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is the newest addition to Triangle Acres, Big N Rich FMF X Thistle Ridge BP Silhouette- "Hi My Name is TomTom!"

Trying out the new digs:







Standing Up Pretty Tall:






Landing from my first big Jump:






Pouncing:






Starting to Pose:






Posing:


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 15, 2010)

WOW! Theres a really pretty horse on top of those legs. And yes they do go all the way up. Looks like a real playful little guy.


----------

